# Nova Lox



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I love smoked salmon but hate paying insane amounts for it. So went by joe pattis on Monday. Picked up some salmon. Followed this recipe on nova lox http://playingwithfireandsmoke.blogspot.com/2006/08/thirdeyes-nova-lox.html
Using my amazing tube cold smoker tube with maple and hickory pellets. It's about 2 hours in. That tube puts out some smoke. More pics to follow. Got about 3 hours left. This is my first time doing this so hopefully it doesn't suck


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i love the stuff. never tried smoking though.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Turned out great.


----------

